# Using Mac Keyboard & Mouse on a PC



## sylk206 (Jan 22, 2009)

I use a Mac at work and have a PC at home.  I love the Mac keyboard and mouse and am wondering if I can use a Mac keyboard and the Mac mouse on my home PC?  My husband prefers the PC, otherwise I'd just buy a Mac for our house.  Thank you!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 22, 2009)

The Apple keyboard and mouse will work just fine on a pc.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 22, 2009)

You may notice that some keys appear to be "switched" -- the 'alt/option' key will probably function as the Windows key, and the Apple key will probably function as the Alt key.

I may have gotten that backward, but I know that there's some wonkiness between the mappings of the ctrl/alt-option/command keys on the Apple keyboard and the ctrl/windows/alt keys on a Windows keyboard.


----------



## sylk206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you so much!  I think I will give it a try, even tho some things are switched.. I can probably get used to that.  Thank you!


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2009)

Have you seen the free software AppleKeys?


----------

